# New Locomotive arrives!



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just got a new FA-FB set. A New Haven set to go with my other New Haven set. These appear to be professionally done in the as-delivered "Brooks Brothers" scheme of the late 1940s. Check em out!










Note the engineer and fireman! 

Slightly angled nose shot...










Got to love those pinstripes!! 




















Here's the B unit:










These have the older Aristo trucks, but who ever did the repaint also painted the wheels too. Note, there is no shiny part of the wheel except the tread:










These locomotives might be first runs. The boxes are gray, but there is no markings on the locomotives themselves as to the year they were made. Clearly, someone who was a die hard New Haven fan either did these or had them made. Either way, I am very excited about having them and will add the REVO system to them next. Planning to set the B unit with just connections to the motors and lights. Run the wires directly from the A unit. Probably set up my other New Haven FA-FB like that too. To do a ABBA, I'd have to consist. No biggie. 


This was my first large scale purchase on ebay, and I was really happy it worked out so well!!


Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark........ That is one fine looking constst. Whoever did the painting and decal work did a marvelous job. What at great find!!!!!!!!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark... Looks Awesome. You got one great find. The custom painting job is really done well. Pinstripes are not easy by themself never mind four rows of them. As a New Haven fan I wish we would see more "warm orange" or the "Brooks brothers" schemes come out. Good luck with the locos.


----------

